# Pet Waste



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

This has never been a problem, but now the Council are going to empty our bins on alternate weeks ie green bin on Tuesday, black bin next Tuesday.

I have thought of all the various options to dispose of the pet waste. Getting an incinerator and burning it - not a good idea I'm worried a fire would get out of hand, and not sure how much smoke it would generate and smell. Not the best option for me.

Even if there was room for two weeks worth of pet waste in the black bin, I don't want it hanging around, not only will it smell but in the summer we will be plagued with flies. This is definitely not an option. 

At the moment I am using the water butt as a bin for the pet wasteand emptying it every week and taking it to the Local Waste Disposal Centre. I have bought a Wheelie bin, which should have been delivered yesterday, hopefully it will arrive on Monday.

I am also going to contact Waste Collection Companies to see how much they will charge for a weekly collection of pet waste, to see if that is doable.

I also bag up the soiled cat litter, I know I can get flushable cat litter, can't remember what happen last week when I was meant to look to see if the local pet shop sold it. 

Duke our dog prefers to toilet when out walking so his is easy to dispose of, bag it and bin it, in bins that accept dog waste. 

How on earth do mum's cope with disposable nappies in their bins for two weeks.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

we had the same problem when they changed ours to alternate weeks, and some one stole our BIG black bin and the council would only give us a normal as a replacement GRRRRRRR

i both burn, compost and throw away my animal waste, depending on which cage its from

chickens rabbits guinea pigs straight to compost
chinchillas burn then compost ashes
hamsters hedgehogs cat litter bin


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

also i use chick crumb for cat litter, which is fully flushable, but i like to do a full try clean out once a week as well as the scoops, i will ocasionally flush the poops i scoop out but when i do the full clean it alll goes in the bin


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not sure if it's allowed or not but as I don't have room for a compost bin all my rabbit's waste goes into my green/garden/food wheelie bin which gets collected fortnightly.

I can just about cope with putting my cat litter (poos go down toilet) in my main bin but as that gets collected weekly it's not really an issue though it did smell a lot over summer.


----------



## kathyr25 (Oct 8, 2013)

I need a plan for this too as our collections are also fortnightly
Does all bunny waste count as garden waste at the reclining centre (newspaper too?) As will be ok if that's the case - can just keep in in a bin and drop off every fortnight. But they get through a lot of newspaper...


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

kathyr25 said:


> I need a plan for this too as our collections are also fortnightly
> Does all bunny waste count as garden waste at the reclining centre (newspaper too?) As will be ok if that's the case - can just keep in in a bin and drop off every fortnight. But they get through a lot of newspaper...


We can only use our Black bin for pet waste and pet bedding. It actually states in the paperwork not to be put it in the Green or Brown bin (recycle or garden).

I have ordered a blue Wheelie bin, it was either blue, red or yellow to easily identify it as pet waste.

We will be taking the lot tomorrow in the non-recycle waste.

I will be honest I would put the soiled newspaper in the green bin (recycle), if it was emptied regularly but the thought of it festering for two weeks, makes me gip and shudder at the thought.

The cheapest Wheelie bins I found were on Wheelie Bins 4 U £38 something plus VAT and free next day delivery. Other places were over £50.00. One place did seconds at £19.00 plus VAT plus delivery - err don't think so.

Lil Miss: That's a cheek of your Council not to replace your bin with the same size.

They aren't going to go back to weekly collections of general household waste that's for sure.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

kathyr25 said:


> I need a plan for this too as our collections are also fortnightly
> *Does all bunny waste count as garden waste at the reclining centre (newspaper too?)* As will be ok if that's the case - can just keep in in a bin and drop off every fortnight. But they get through a lot of newspaper...


*This all depends on what your council says is allowed - they are all so very different.*

It is a nightmare, as with many rabbits, we have far too much waste to compost it all. We did manage to give away some bags of used hay via Freecycle - allotment holders might be interested too.

We have alternate week collections here too - smelly bin one week (literally), recycling bin the next. We were provided with wheelie bins. And yes, the smelly bins are exaclty that in the summer.

In addition, we opted to pay for alternative week wheelie bin for garden waste.

We are allowed to put in one bag of pet waste in the smelly bin (whoopydoo!). And if we take pet waste to the dump, we are only allowed to put one bag of pet waste in the landfill skip per week (and they watch you closely).

So we put a bin liner of soiled newspaper in the landfill, and another in the smelly bin.

We put hay in the garden wheelie bin (so far, so good), and take the rest to the dump.

This is where it gets silly. Two of the local dumps won't let you put it in garden waste, and you are again restricted to the "one bag per week" problem. The other dump let you put it in the garden waste - and will even help you put it in.

somehow I think it is only a matter of time before that changes.

If anyone has any solutions, I'd be in the line to know.

There is a definite market for an alternative, non council, weekly pet waste disposal collection service.


----------



## something ridiculous (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm currently having this problem. They have recently changed us to fortnightly collections. We have to put it in the black general waste bin. I try to compost some, but I do not have the space to compost it all. The black bin is just not big enough to put it all in along with the other rubbish. In the summer I imagine there will be a problem with it smelling as well. I hope somebody has some bright ideas.


----------



## Neelam (Oct 24, 2013)

Same with us. Alternate collections only and having two little ones with nappies I hardly ever get a chance of putting an additional pet waste bin bag in. But I asked once at the Council where I put my pet waste and was told that for the rabbits with bedding and hay it can go into the green garden waste bin (which we don't have, just the small food waste one). But I started kind of a mixture of heap and compost, mixing the pet waste with only what will not harm the rabbits if they eat it, like fruits, vegetables, dried bread. No potato, banana, orange etc. peels, no meat etc., so in the end of the day just, what would go into the compost anyway. I'm doing it for almost 6 months now and there are so many earth worms helping me, that it is composting pretty fast. Even cardboard boxes in small amounts go into. Once a week I'll turn it to make it compost faster.

The first layers are already more than 50% composted and positive side effect is that it develops heat inside and the rabbits like that a lot, especially now with the cooler temperatures. As on top is always a layer of hay and bedding, they often enjoy just chilling on top of it like the cock on the dung heap.

That, to me, was the only solution I could think of and work out after the Council changed the collections.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Neelam said:


> Same with us. Alternate collections only and having two little ones with nappies I hardly ever get a chance of putting an additional pet waste bin bag in. But I asked once at the Council where I put my pet waste and was told that for the rabbits with bedding and hay it can go into the green garden waste bin (which we don't have, just the small food waste one). But I started kind of a mixture of heap and compost, mixing the pet waste with only what will not harm the rabbits if they eat it, like fruits, vegetables, dried bread. No potato, banana, orange etc. peels, no meat etc., so in the end of the day just, what would go into the compost anyway. I'm doing it for almost 6 months now and there are so many earth worms helping me, that it is composting pretty fast. Even cardboard boxes in small amounts go into. Once a week I'll turn it to make it compost faster.
> 
> The first layers are already more than 50% composted and positive side effect is that it develops heat inside and the rabbits like that a lot, especially now with the cooler temperatures. As on top is always a layer of hay and bedding, they often enjoy just chilling on top of it like the cock on the dung heap.
> 
> That, to me, was the only solution I could think of and work out after the Council changed the collections.


It's good to compost, but do you not get lots of flies? - which will bring the risk of flystrike.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

We took the pet waste to the Waste Disposal Centre today. We intend to do it this way, for us this is the best option at the moment.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

sskmick said:


> We took the pet waste to the Waste Disposal Centre today. We intend to do it this way, for us this is the best option at the moment.


Where do you put it at the dump, out of interest? Landfill or garden waste? I find it so silly that each council does it differently, and in our case, different centres do it differently too. That can't be right.


----------

